# Rebranding the Hornets



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone think or even care about the Hornets being rebranded once Chouest is finally owner? I had/have mixed feelings about it. While quite a few Hornets fans don't care much for the colors, the name or the logos, I've never had a real problem with these things but after 8years of being in New Orleans, I'm starting to wonder quite a bit about it. I just went to Yahoo and noticed a picture of Monty Williams and below the caption said "...the Charlotte Hornets have scheduled a Tuesday, June 8 news conference...." They've sinced did a caption correction but after 8 years people are still saying Charlotte Hornets. I've even watched a Bobcats game and heard them being called the Charlotte Hornets. LOL! A lot of New Orleans Hornets fans felt the name/moniker should have been changed when the team first moved to NOLA but of course Shinn was not hearing that. The new owner of the Nets has said something about changing the name of the Nets. That is understandable seeing as the Nets while have been mentioned as being a team on the move and even though they aren't moving far, will be in another city so perhaps a name change might be a good idea. I've also read that Jordan is considering changing the Bobcats name. Which, again, is understandable since it's been said that the Bobcats were named after Bob Johnson. Bob Johnson is no longer the owner. So what do you guys think? 

Something tells me if the Hornets do indeed change their moniker it will be then that people will want to call them the New Orleans Hornets. :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive been driving the bus on the Hornets rebranding themselves. New Orleans people are a very proud of their unique local heritage. Why not change to something that better represents the city. You will certainly see an increase in tickets and Hornet pride.

New name, new colors, new logo, new uniforms, new attitude. Can't we be cool for once?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I have been a fan of the hornets for almost 20 years now, and they've been a part of me in more than just a basketball sense for as long as I can remember. Theres so many photos of me as a little kid rockin hornets shirts, hats, chillin in my room with all their worthless merchandise, etc. I would check the scoreboards and whatnot everyday when I got home from school since it was before the age of the internet and things like nbaTV. Any game I got to watch was a treasure that I would record and watch over and over. I punched a hole in my wall when they lost to the Bucks in that game 7 of the semi's. I never had any association with the city of Charlotte where they originally resided, and don't have any association with New Orleans either. I do understand the lust for people wanting to have a team they could label "theirs" and have a much more local feel to it, but theres some serious issues I see. For one, even with a name change, as you just said many will still call them the new orleans hornets, which somewhat defeats the purpose. Also, the team itself might have a decent fanbase in the region, but one has to look past and realize that theres people all over the world who are a fan of the hornets because of the team, not the hornets because they are in New Orleans. We already know theres irrelevant names attached to teams, the jazz obviously hits close to home.. then theres both the lakers and clippers... Personally for me if there was a total rebrand my direct attachment with the team would be pretty much gone, and I feel as if I would stop rooting for them aside from just being a casual supporter.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im happy to hear another side of the story Tooeasy. Like you I was a Hornets fan while they were in Charlotte without having any association with the city. Unlike you though I thought the same thing I do now about the colors and logo and general childish feel to the team. Call me crazy but I think it affects us in a basketball sense especially in free agency as players may find it so much harder to be marketable with the present style.

Either way I'm glad you posted that.


----------

